# cabots timberoil stain



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Years ago I used tons of Cabot's Australian timber oil , now I hear they only make a waterborne version because of VOC,s anybody use this new version and how does it hold up ? Appreciate any feedback


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

capepainter said:


> Years ago I used tons of Cabot's Australian timber oil , now I hear they only make a waterborne version because of VOC,s anybody use this new version and how does it hold up ? Appreciate any feedback


I used the oil stuff a couple weeks ago. 

Where are you located?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I used Mahognay Flame and it was more orange than a mahogany color, I am not impressed with it so far. I love the oil version.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Capecod Massachusetts local stores here keep telling me they don't have it only waterborne


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah the oil version was a great product


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

capepainter said:


> Capecod Massachusetts local stores here keep telling me they don't have it only waterborne


Oils are being removed all across the country. Here in the dirty South anything goes (for now anyways)

L


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm in Texas, I doubt oils are going to go away soon. I actually never seen the WB version around here.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I actually never seen the WB version around here.


Neither have I.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Cape I know around here 4 stoes still stock the oil, you may have to drive a bit to find it down your way. It will be fazed out over the next couple of years I have been told.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I used it a couple months ago. Overall I really liked the final product. It is the first time that I have used it, so I can not compare it to the old stuff. I used it on 250 yr old beams. I used the natural version which has a orange tint. I called Cabot to ask if it would dry clear, which I was assured it would, but it did not. The HO did not mind the color. The color change was most noticeable with the wood that had not oxidized. It does take a couple of days to dry, and I found it a very messy product--not real easy to work with. But, again I never worked with the oil version of the product.

Peter


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

If anyone is stocking the oil at this point it's what they or their supplier has left over. Last I heard the Newburyport factory cancelled production late last year. They have fully converted it to a water base. Storm System still makes a hardwood oil in damn similar colors and a tint base.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

who cares, A.T.O. oil base has been a garbage product since '05 anyways.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> who cares, A.T.O. oil base has been a garbage product since '05 anyways.


What problems are you having? I used that particular product with great results.
This is a Ipe deck I just did today.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What problems are you having? I used that particular product with great results.
> This is a Ipe deck I just did today.


Very nice looking. It it covered?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

joshmays1976 said:


> Very nice looking. It it covered?


Thanks, Yes it is covered


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Had a chance to use some of the ATO hybrid last week. Covered well, and seemed to get decent penetration, but everyone knows time will be the real test. 

The only oddity I noticed was that when it is first applied to the surface it looks totally wrong. It really changes color. I was using the Jarrah Brown and it takes a few minutes for it to start changing and look like the sample.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ligboozer said:


> The only oddity I noticed was that when it is first applied to the surface it looks totally wrong. It really changes color. I was using the Jarrah Brown and it takes a few minutes for it to start changing and look like the sample.


The same thing happen to me when I first started using BM Arborcoat.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

That's the color I,m using tomorrow jarrah brown that's good to know it goes on differently


----------



## PAPaintGuy (Aug 18, 2012)

ligboozer said:


> Had a chance to use some of the ATO hybrid last week. Covered well, and seemed to get decent penetration, but everyone knows time will be the real test.
> 
> The only oddity I noticed was that when it is first applied to the surface it looks totally wrong. It really changes color. I was using the Jarrah Brown and it takes a few minutes for it to start changing and look like the sample.


Yes, the color out of the can is deceiving. I have some guys calling it "Jarrah Red" out if the can. But yes, it will change drastically. As far as the new oil modified formula is concerned, you can expect very similar wear as the old oil. This is NOT an Acrylic Oil or a Waterborne Alkyd, it is a completely unique delivery system patented by Cabot. It leaves a true oil finish once cured, not a finish based on acrylic resins. The ATO still contains the same mix of Tung, Linseed, and Long Alkyd oils, along with Trans Oxide pigments for richer color and better penetration. These also allow for ATO to penetrate even exotic hardwoods. If you guys have any other questions about Cabot let me know.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> who cares, A.T.O. oil base has been a garbage product since '05 anyways.



This. Looks good going down. Fades fast and is a nightmare to strip or maintain.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

We stopped using timber oil after finishing a deck that was blotchy as hell,and didnt dry.That was 4 years ago.Ben Moore translucent (tinted clear) is working pretty well for us now.I picked up gallon of Cabot solid oil stain for white pine trim around the deck we did yesterday,and was dissapointed.The color was far from white,and was thin,with lousy coverage.Drives ya nuts.


----------

